# Weather Gripe thread



## Lin19687 (Jul 29, 2019)

Thought this would be fun.

*Weather Gripe .*...  Gonna be hot today 
we don't get this normally as often as we have been.  I know it doesn't seem high like AZ or TX but for here with Humidity it sucks 

Here is a like to my weather, you can add what you want to see in Customize button.  Check out your weather, it's fun 

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ma/hanscom-air-force-base?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't do well with the heat. I'm not near as hot as you and its still enough to make me sick.

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/id/priest-river/83856


----------



## maya (Jul 29, 2019)

The thing about Minnesota is the 15 thousand lakes, and the river, and the rain. and somehow super crazy hot WHILE it's raining.


----------



## Relle (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't find it fun - ANOTHER gripe thread, griping about everything, being positive is a lot better, you are alive, be happy about that, who cares if it's raining, it's hot, it's cold, it's windy, embrace it all and stop whinging. If you woke this morning, SMILE, you are ahead of the game.

If it's raining put on a raincoat, get out the umbrella, it's hot, you have fans, AC, trees, drink more water, go for a swim, it's cold, put on more jumpers, it's windy, stay inside, all are easy to do, no hassles.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Jul 29, 2019)

maya said:


> The thing about Minnesota is the 15 thousand lakes, and the river, and the rain. and somehow super crazy hot WHILE it's raining.



I am in MN too--I think it seems like Fall here today--way too early but i'll take it instead of the heat and humidity


----------



## maya (Jul 30, 2019)

The difference between last week and January was 170 degrees.

170 degrees. 170 DEGREES


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 1, 2019)

Relle said:


> all are easy to do, no hassles.


Not necessarily true. It’s not always easy to deal with weather changes, and severe swings can really take a toll on people. Seasonal Affected Disorder is a real thing and can lead to deep depression among other things, which are not always easy to overcome. 

I know for me, I can’t deal well with extremes. During the winter months, I need lights to combat the dreary nature of winter, or else I get into a funk that can take weeks to come out of.  Griping, or “whining” about it does help quite a bit, and I for one am glad there is an outlet to do that, especially with people who share the same interests that I do. Feels like I’m sharing and have camaraderie with good friends.


----------



## maya (Aug 2, 2019)

Relle said:


> I don't find it fun - ANOTHER gripe thread, griping about everything, being positive is a lot better, you are alive, be happy about that, who cares if it's raining, it's hot, it's cold, it's windy, embrace it all and stop whinging. If you woke this morning, SMILE, you are ahead of the game.
> 
> If it's raining put on a raincoat, get out the umbrella, it's hot, you have fans, AC, trees, drink more water, go for a swim, it's cold, put on more jumpers, it's windy, stay inside, all are easy to do, no hassles.




If you don't like us commiserating with our friends about something feel free to scroll by.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 3, 2019)

Well, our heat broke so I am happy about that.

Not sure if it is just New England but we complain about the heat (the few times we really get a heat wave) and then about the Cold (not that we are anywhere near what Canada gets )


----------



## Misschief (Aug 3, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Well, our heat broke so I am happy about that.
> 
> Not sure if it is just New England but we complain about the heat (the few times we really get a heat wave) and then about the Cold (not that we are anywhere near what Canada gets )


I think everyone does that. Here, people complain when it's too hot and they complain when it's cold. I keep reminding people that we have a fairly moderate climate; it really doesn't get crazy hot, nor does it get crazy cold. Sure, it can hit 100ºF and it can go down to around 0ºF but, really, that's moderate. And, thankfully, this year there's no smoke (at this point and hopefully not at all this year).


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 4, 2019)

@Misschief  True, my Brother is in Seattle WA but he NEVER complains about the cold because he likes to Ski 

It's muggy today I was going to make some soap but when it is this muggy it never turns out well for me.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 4, 2019)

Tropical storms one after the other here... In a year we get around 20. Some harmless but some are quite hellish.

Classes were called off two days last week, tomorrow some places have already called off again. We have to always check the announcement pages before my teenager leaves for school.

With this much rain over the span of a few weeks we're in danger of flooding. Most of the time it's only out on the street so we're all just stuck inside but we have had experience with the water coming in... Hoping it won't be the case this time.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 2, 2019)

At 6am it is 73F and humid/muggy/yuck.  At least it is only suppose to be about 76F but darn it !
1st thing I thought was Wow THIS is not Autumn.
2nd thing was Wow, I feel bad for anyone that has Curly hair because it is going to be a Bun or Hat day for them today


----------



## Cellador (Oct 2, 2019)

Here in South Carolina, we will be at 96 degrees F today 98 tomorrow. No Fall in sight!


----------



## runnerchicki (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm in the Phoenix area. When it is only in the 90's during the day I start venturing outside again. When it drops into the 80's I will actually *do* stuff outside. When it gets into the 70's I'll have to start carrying a jacket with me.



Dawni said:


> Tropical storms one after the other here... In a year we get around 20. Some harmless but some are quite hellish.
> 
> Classes were called off two days last week, tomorrow some places have already called off again. We have to always check the announcement pages before my teenager leaves for school.
> 
> With this much rain over the span of a few weeks we're in danger of flooding. Most of the time it's only out on the street so we're all just stuck inside but we have had experience with the water coming in... Hoping it won't be the case this time.


OMG ... I hope you manage to keep the water out.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 7, 2019)

Dawni said:


> With this much rain over the span of a few weeks we're in danger of flooding



stay safe!!!


----------



## Dawni (Oct 8, 2019)

runnerchicki said:


> OMG ... I hope you manage to keep the water out.


It's a constant hope at least for a month or so more.. By November the storms will come less. 


Marilyn Norgart said:


> stay safe!!!


We will. Thank you both 

Hasn't rained in 3 days n the humidity has been horrible but we can tell we'll be getting a ton of rain soon lol


----------



## dibbles (Oct 8, 2019)

I just heard that this weekend we could already be having high temps in the 30s and snow. At least I'll be in CA visiting DD, SIL and grandson, so might miss it. It's too early for this nonsense.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 8, 2019)

Relle said:


> I don't find it fun - ANOTHER gripe thread, griping about everything, being positive is a lot better, you are alive, be happy about that, who cares if it's raining, it's hot, it's cold, it's windy, embrace it all and stop whinging. If you woke this morning, SMILE, you are ahead of the game.
> 
> If it's raining put on a raincoat, get out the umbrella, it's hot, you have fans, AC, trees, drink more water, go for a swim, it's cold, put on more jumpers, it's windy, stay inside, all are easy to do, no hassles.


As a friend of mine used to say, "I am on the right side of the grass, so it is a good day!" I for one am thankful for each day.  Life is short enjoy everything you can...


----------



## Relle (Oct 8, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> As a friend of mine used to say, "I am on the right side of the grass, so it is a good day!" I for one am thankful for each day.  Life is short enjoy everything you can...



I agree .


----------



## maya (Oct 10, 2019)

It's gonna snow here this weekend and it is cold and rainy today.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 10, 2019)

maya said:


> It's gonna snow here this weekend and it is cold and rainy today.


It did snow here today - was 82° out yesterday - today 25° and 4 inches of snow on the ground and it's still snowing... *sigh*


----------



## Karmic (Oct 10, 2019)

Don't get me wrong, I love the fall and autumn weather. But it's getting to the point where it's too cold to keep my windows open at night, but still pretty hot during the day and it's driving me crazy. I come home from work at 6am freezing and have to decide if I'm going to open the windows and freeze till I fall asleep but wake up to a nice pleasant house, or keep the windows closed and wake up to a stuffy deceptively cold house.

Suppose it could be worse. At least I still have time to get my furnace cleaned/serviced before the real cold hits


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 10, 2019)

Ahh the Furnace.... the main reason I do Gas instead of Oil/wood.  Always have fuel coming in and no cleaning 

Oh shoot this is the gripe thread.... well  I am griping about not being able to over heard the crap going on at work lol


----------



## Dawni (Dec 2, 2019)

Typhoon alerts coming in.. Looks like we're getting hit tonight while we sleep. Already some southern parts of the island are experiencing heavy rain and winds. Classes have been suspended today and again tomorrow. Hopefully it won't be a big one.. Just another one of em passing through.


----------



## dndlyon (Dec 2, 2019)

I moved from Ohio to Maine in September to be closer to family after a corporate layoff....What was I thinking? We have about 2 feet of snow (did I mention that I'm in NORTHERN Maine?), and another 8" expected tonite. My dog is only 20" tall!

I'm gonna need a bigger shovel 

@Dawni - hope your bad weather passes through quickly without any damage!


----------



## bookreader451 (Dec 2, 2019)

Dawni I heard about the typhoon and thought of you.  Hoping everything and one is okay.

Over a foot of snow in NY and I made it to work on time.   Snow is not stopping so we closing at 1pm.  I live at the top of hills and have no way to get home except pick a road and head straight up.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 2, 2019)

First snowstorm of the season here in New Hampshire. Started around 4pm Sunday and isn't expected to end until noon on Tuesday! We're looking at 10-18 inches by the time it is done. Time to bundle up!

I hope everything is okay for you @Dawni in the Philippines!


----------



## dndlyon (Dec 2, 2019)

@bookreader451 @Lefty - Thanks for the perspective! I'll keep my 7 inches of snow and just sit quietly! LOL! Hope you all stay safe and warm!


----------



## Dawni (Dec 2, 2019)

Gosh.. Keep warm @dndlyon, @bookreader451 and @Lefty. Hope everyone reached home safe.

Temps are dropping and the breeze has become wind lol but so far so good. Thanks all!


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 2, 2019)

Over the last week we got a total of about 24" of snow, and there are 2 more storms expected this week to dump even more snow than last week. 
Umm, I hate winter. LOL


----------



## Arimara (Dec 2, 2019)

dndlyon said:


> I moved from Ohio to Maine in September to be closer to family after a corporate layoff....What was I thinking? We have about 2 feet of snow (did I mention that I'm in NORTHERN Maine?), and another 8" expected tonite. My dog is only 20" tall!
> 
> I'm gonna need a bigger shovel
> 
> @Dawni - hope your bad weather passes through quickly without any damage!


 Oy, yea, you're bound to get it worst than I am. We're supposed to get 1-3 inches of snow but I might give NY the same side eye I gave PA that one time they predicted 1-3inches (it took me 3 hours to make an otherwise 20min drive home). Get one of those shovels with the curved shaft. Those are great for me

@jcandleattic I agree 1000% with your sentiment. I'm only happy that I can deal with driving a sedan in snow whenI need to. XD


----------



## bookreader451 (Dec 2, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Over the last week we got a total of about 24" of snow, and there are 2 more storms expected this week to dump even more snow than last week.
> Umm, I hate winter. LOL


The worst part is it is still fall


----------



## Dawni (Dec 3, 2019)

So it's been raining since 4ish am.. Going to be 12hrs soon. Not very strong rain and the wind isn't so bad where I am but the forecast says it'll get worse tonight and will continue until Friday.

I live in a valley and everyone else's rainwater is gonna come down to us. I have all fingers and toes crossed that we won't get flooded by the weekend. It's gonna be extra difficult with a toddler and my grandma here.......

Please keep the people who are already badly affected in your thoughts. I've been seeing pics and vids of knocked down trees and roofless houses and rivers of mud and it's sad down south of me.


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 3, 2019)

Meteorological winter begins Dec 1st   Which is about right for New England (I'll include NY in that lol)
But that still all depends on where you are in the world.  Alaska starts I think Oct 15th hahhahahah

And this is the reason I do NOT live in Maine or NH, Mass is just about right (not including the Far Left side (Berkshires).

We have about 11" of snow as of Tuesday morning 6:30 AM  This 2nd round was not as Wet as I thought it was going to be.  Ffhheewww my little Electric Snow Blower works great   and no yucky smell or extra loudness.

WD-40 in your snow blowers where the Spinning Flap and the Shoot are.  Makes the snow not stick as much


----------



## Quilter99755 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I complain about a couple of inches of snow nowadays. When I saw the news about the storm in the Philippines I immediately thought of you.  I hope you get passed over by the major part of the storm.  I was in Hawaii a few years back when they expected a major one coming through...luckily it moved south of the island  and all we got was wind, rain and a phenomenal light show.  We can always hope that for you.  Take care.


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 3, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> The worst part is it is still fall


Well, technically yes, however it snows year round here, so it feels like it's always winter depending on where you are.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Dec 3, 2019)

Prayers going up for all those in the PI, and those who got a lot of snow!


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dawni, hope it all is not too bad where you are.

I got a foot total, some places for over 2 feet.... I am laughing because it ISN'T me for once ahahaha


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Dec 3, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Typhoon alerts coming in



Stay safe!!!!!


----------



## bookreader451 (Dec 3, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Well, technically yes, however it snows year round here, so it feels like it's always winter depending on where you are.


We may get a couple of flakes but we never get this much this soon.   Two feet is too much.


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 4, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> We may get a couple of flakes but we never get this much this soon.   Two feet is too much.


I am guessing that you got a bunch in this last bout too ? eastern MA got about a foot but northern and western MA got 20" and way over.
I am 2nd guessing moving further out west of MA  lol


----------



## bookreader451 (Dec 4, 2019)

I am in Rensselaer County that borders Berkshire and yes, I was in the pocket that got 2 feet.  I am originally from Western MA.


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 4, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> We may get a couple of flakes but we never get this much this soon.   Two feet is too much.


In the mountains they got about 4 feet in the last week, down here we only got about 1.5-2 feet, and it's been going like that weekly since the beginning of November. February/March usually sees the most snow so I'm kind of afraid of how much we will get then. 
We were still getting snow down here in June/July this summer, so I thought we'd have a late start this season, but NOOOOO... LOL 
Like I said, I am so TIRED of winter!! LOL


----------



## justjacqui (Dec 4, 2019)

Smoke haze! There are a so many bushfires in our state that we just seem to be constantly living with smoke haze. This morning the air quality levels in my area are more than double what they consider hazardous! As soon as I woke up all I could smell was smoke. Uugh.  I don't think it has ever been this bad before.  This fire season is certainly not off to a great start here and so many people have already lost their homes not to mention the poor animals.


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 4, 2019)

justjacqui said:


> Smoke haze! There are a so many bushfires in our state that we just seem to be constantly living with smoke haze. This morning the air quality levels in my area are more than double what they consider hazardous! As soon as I woke up all I could smell was smoke. Uugh.  I don't think it has ever been this bad before.  This fire season is certainly not off to a great start here and so many people have already lost their homes not to mention the poor animals.


    I heard about the fires and all the Koalas have lost their homes


----------



## Arimara (Dec 5, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> I am in Rensselaer County that borders Berkshire and yes, I was in the pocket that got 2 feet.  I am originally from Western MA.



If you were in CNY, I'd under stand the two feet dusting but I have to agree- Rensselear getting two feet of snow this early is not quite common. In NYC, We got a light dusting. Me and several thousand affected migraineurs also had headaches. Gotta love bad weather.


----------



## Relle (Dec 6, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I heard about the fires and all the Koalas have lost their homes


Not only have they lost their homes, they're burnt, have no water.


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 6, 2019)

Relle said:


> Not only have they lost their homes, they're burnt, have no water.


Yeah, I was watching this and cried   They all would be living in my house if I lived there so so so sad.  I watched Women take off their shirts, run in, wrap up a koala and take them out   So Great to see that but so so sad that it is happening


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 12, 2020)

It is 65º F out yesterday and today........... here in NEW ENGLAND !!
As much as I hate the cold, it IS Winter and I would like it to come back right now !


yup, I know I just shot myself in the foot by saying it out loud.  I will remember this thread when in February it is 5º and 10 feet of snow because Winter decided to make up for lost time


----------



## Kiti Williams (Jan 12, 2020)

I was 69 for a high here in PA!  My house was a nice 71 when I went to bed, my thermostat is set for 66/60!  I had to turn on a FAN!


----------



## Dawni (Jan 12, 2020)

Gripe: Volcanic ash!

The outside is grey, literally and everyone is moving around wearing masks. Earthquakes last night, lightning forks and ash, and now apparently the lava has started. 

I'm too far to be affected by lava if Taal Volcano erupts, but we're close enough to get ash, which is really bad for kids and the elderly, and I'm caring for both. 

Please keep the people directly affected in your thoughts..


----------



## Millie (Jan 12, 2020)

@Dawni Sending best wishes your way ♡


----------



## Kiti Williams (Jan 12, 2020)

Dawni said:


> Please keep the people directly affected in your thoughts..




  Sending prayers out your way!


----------



## Misschief (Jan 12, 2020)

Dawni said:


> Gripe: Volcanic ash!
> 
> The outside is grey, literally and everyone is moving around wearing masks. Earthquakes last night, lightning forks and ash, and now apparently the lava has started.
> 
> ...



I remember the ash we had when Mt. St. Helens blew up. You are definitely in my thoughts. It's nasty stuff. Stay safe.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 2, 2020)

Stuck inside while the weather is not nice enough to be Gardening in my yard 
I planted some seeds outside the other week, then we got a frost  and now it is rainy
My indoor seeds, just a few, are sprouting and some are Leggy and I just hope it gets nice enough out that I can plant in a week...... I am a Bad Farmer


----------



## Misschief (Apr 2, 2020)

Around here, my husband keeps telling me not to plant anything until all the snow is off the hills. That usually ends up being the beginning of May.


----------



## Megan (Apr 2, 2020)

Lin19687 said:


> Stuck inside while the weather is not nice enough to be Gardening in my yard
> I planted some seeds outside the other week, then we got a frost  and now it is rainy
> My indoor seeds, just a few, are sprouting and some are Leggy and I just hope it gets nice enough out that I can plant in a week...... I am a Bad Farmer


I'm waiting to plant as well and hope that in Ohio I can start this week. We just had a 31 degree night but I'm hoping that's it for those. My cucumbers and luffa are outgrowing the nursery box! 
I'm horrible at growing things from seeds. Hopefully I will be able to put in an order soon for some potted vegetables/herbs to be delivered to my house.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 2, 2020)

Misschief said:


> Around here, my husband keeps telling me not to plant anything until all the snow is off the hills. That usually ends up being the beginning of May.


Yep, general rule for us is not to plant anything before Mother's Day (in the US), and even later if we got a late spring.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 3, 2020)

We have lots of sun and warmth in my neck of the woods...in the 70's and 80'sF.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 3, 2020)

Rainy and 46º here
If anyone wants to know how to put the º on, Hold the ALT key and type in 167 then let go


----------

